# Elizabethton, TN - Senior Pair dies Monday-NO HOPE



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Owner turn in to a very small rural high kill shelter (Elizabethton Animal Shelter) in Elizabethton Tn (near the nc line). Maggie is spayed and 8 yrs old, PEPPER is not neutered and 9 yrs old. she is a little tentative at first but friendly. He is just a big baby. Turned in because owner sts they can no longer feed them.

They declined the offer of food. 

sharon (local person) here is also trying to find rescue
and im sendingpics for that purpose. it very well could even be too late by tomorrow am, unless someone commits and then gets hold of or at least leaves a msg...the old guy at the shelter isnt one to wait around for a rescue to come, as they dont have a history of getting help there
--- On Wed, 4/22/09, Nelsen, Julia <[email protected]> wrote: 






-

I know these are only two of so very many that need assistance. As well, they are older. However, if you know of anyone that could help, please call the shelter immediately, ask for Wendy(423-547-6359) and/or contact Chris Chris Owens [mailto:[email protected]]Tomorrow is literally their last day. 


unless someone commits and then gets hold of or at least leaves a msg...the old guy at the shelter isnt one to wait around for a rescue to come, as they dont have a history of getting help there

DIE MONDAY MORNING. PEOPLE HAVE TRIED FINDING RESCUE TO NO AVAIL. THERE IS ALMOST NO HOPE FOR THIS SWEET PAIR. 
CALL NOW phone: 423-547-6359. 







































I'm not positive on these two...I'm saying Monday...because it's feedback I got from someone........and am trying to stay a tad optimistic..........although I have also heard they could also be dead already.....
I hear they are very bonded.......


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh dear gawd... please... help for these 2????










Such a sad sad story


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats Horrible! Seniors non the less.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We are not far from here if someone wants to help sponsor we could get them in to temporary boarding.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I will post this to Last Hope.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Crap can someone else post them to Last Hope. My user name apparently does not exist!!!!

Help someone!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Got an email from Chris....that they were pulled last min by

For Petes Sake Rescue (which is a local rescue) !!!!!!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

From what I understand, this is just temporary- they still need a place to go to. Chris wrote to Marjorie.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh thank goodness, they have such dear faces.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Please someone ... post "FOR PETE'S SAKE Rescue's" address and phone / info............
I wouod like to make a donation (as other might want to follow suit) to help feed these dogs for a bit (it's the least we can do!)

Thanks to everyone who helped save these 2..... a drop in the bucket









so sad! ( even when there is a semi happy ending)


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

If we can take the female, can anyone PLEASE take the male.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the only "for pete's sake" rescue i could find by googling was in california. does anyoone have an address?

op's post says they are a bonded pair.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Marjorie got this info from Chris


They are extremely well behaved, extremely intelligent. I have them in foster care and foster family has a young golden pup -- not a problem with the two GS. The male is more outgoing than the female -- he is not neutered and her status I do not know. From their well behaved personalities, someone has worked with them -- no aggression at all. Don't know how they get along with children as the couple fostering them does not have children.

Marjorie asked if anyone has offered to neuter the male, as that might make it easier to place him. Here are more pics she received.


----------

